# Goose ideas - WSM 18.5"



## heyer5 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys

Okay, I'm new to cooking goose and duck meat, but I've got some geese that I am looking to do something with, but I am not sure what.  I don't know if I can run my smoker at a low enough temp to do a traditional jerky style, however jerky would be something I would prefer doing.  Any thoughts or input?

If all else fails, we are going to ground that and some italian sausage up and make some chili.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Look thru this section - there are several posts on geese that should help you 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/118/wild-game


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's a link to a quick search for goose jerky (will work with duck)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=goose+jerky

Here's another search: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=duck+or+goose+jerky

Some I made and NEPAS has a recipe here too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127824/duck-and-goose-jerky#post_870350

I smoke it low and slow, but you could always cold smoke it and then finish in a dehydrator or oven

I start at 120*-130* with no smoke to dry the jerky for about an 1-1.5 hrs, bump temp to 140*-150* for 2.5-3 hrs with smoke, bump temp to 160*-170* (I also continue with smoke until it runs out) to finish it off (usually another 2-3 hrs), but no higher than 170*. I start checking it using the bend test (you should be able to bend it without breaking and have white fibers showing) after about 5 hrs on the smaller/thinner pieces and periodically check the remainder until it's done.

Here's a goose sausage: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51027/goose-sausage

Roasted goose: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51027/goose-sausage

Another favorite that we do is cut in chunks, marinade, roll in seasoned flour and fry for appetizers. Also we marinade the whole breast, wrap in bacon and grill.


----------



## heyer5 (Oct 11, 2012)

See, I like the idea of smoking it cold but I don't know if I am able to keep my WSM that cool.  I know how to search on the site and I appreciate the links, I was more posting for ideas on how to do it on the WSM.  Thanks for the input thus far.


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 12, 2012)

Not exactly what your looking for a buddy takes the breasts and soaks them in italian dresing puts a slice jap in then rolls and wraps them in bacon and then on the grill theyre great always wanted to smoke them that way


----------

